# Atmos - ceiling speaker location - help!



## dutchmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm working on my first home theater project in a new build. My room is 13' wide by 18'6" long by 11'6" high. My main listening position will be 5 feet from the back wall in the center of the room. I am going with a 5.2.4 Atmos setup. There is 2 rows of seating with a riser in the back row. 
Because my ceiling is so high. I am having trouble following the dolby recommended angles for the 4 height speakers...Any suggestions?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Dutch - not sure I follow what you mean by "angles"... Are you talking about the recommended degrees detailed in Dolly's materials?

I recently wrote about THX's impressions... Which I followed when I installed my Atmos presences ceiling speakers... The article is a good summary... Suggestions are slightly different than Dolbys suggested specs, but based on THX's extensive testing... You can search through the news section and find it (I'd post the link but I'm on a mobile device at the moment). It should be on the first page of news articles. PM me if you're having trouble finding it.


----------



## dutchmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks I will check out the THX review. 

The angles that Dolby recommends are 45 degrees and 135 degrees from the MLP. I can't do that or my rear speakers will be out the room and my fronts will be way out front. 

I am using Kef CI160QR's for the in-ceiling speakers...not sure if that's necessary to include.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, definitely check it out. Don't sweat the degrees too much.... And as you read (and if you click on the podcast link, hear), THX experts have found that the rear presence channels are better served directly above (and toward the outer edge of ceiling) speakers. I followed their finishing and the results are great.


----------



## dutchmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome! I feel a bit better now about my placements. The last thing I will be looking into is acoustic treatment/sound diffusion and equalization...and of course sub placement when my room is finished. 

Thanks for the Help!


----------

